# see anything wrong with this?



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)




----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

What the hell is up with the brick color?

Oh and the Tyvek is on crooked :w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like they may have gotten mixed production runs on that brick.:whistling


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Other than the Steve Martin (The Jerk) quote coming from the individual bricks saying "You mean I'm going to stay this color?" No I don't see anything wrong.



TS???????

Is there something we are missing here?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

You mean something other than the breach in the silt fence?


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

colorblind brick layers maybe?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

It looks like the mason may have forgot his glasses that day:whistling



Dave


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

and whats up with the 2' mortor joint by the window?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

mmike032 said:


> and whats up with the 2' mortor joint by the window?


A good place for brick mold?


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Hope the homeowner likes the look of painted brick.:clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Probably one of those "I know there are several different brick colors, just mix them in so it's not noticable".:laughing:


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

maybe they shoulda try to make some kind of checker board pattern


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm gonna say that the brick is going to be painted. If you look at the second window in from the right, is that a paint roller mark?



Dave


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Next to the window looks like a color sample for the painted brick?

Some one is going to pay for this!

Cole

EDIT:
Can I use this pic to show a couple people? Mainly my mason.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i see... one of the shingles is crooked


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

That is NOT how you brick around Archtop/roundtop windows. WTF. I am speechless at this picture that someone could mess up that bad. 

It don't think it's a mortar joint at the windows, i think it's the brick color. and why wasn't the trim installed before the brick was put on??

everything about that work is WRONG.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> That is NOT how you brick around Archtop/roundtop windows.


Ah yes! I think you got it. Paint won't fix that problem. Get some soldiers in there!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Someone has forgotten gable fascia also.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your a smart man mud:thumbsup: soldiers..thats whats needed there:thumbup::tank:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ridge board too small for the rafters :clap::blink:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

And what do you call a soldier layed tilted, such as over an arch? And what do you call a brick layed like a soldier, but with the flat side exposed? Anybody know?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry guys, this one is too good to resist. I sent Tscarborough a PM to check this out.

He'll love this.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

yes, i see the off-white color to the left of that one window. God I hate painted brick. that would have looked so nice to do with nice brick all one color!

The only time I see brick painted is when it's VERY old and someone has painted it at some point. But never in NEW construction. 

hey tom.S i get no credit for bringing up the fact that the bricks were done incorrectly at the top of the arch tops?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ah Danny this world was never meant for one as smart as you my friend:shifty::thumbup:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> hey tom.S i get no credit for bringing up the fact that the bricks were done incorrectly at the top of the arch tops?


I'll give you the credit, you nailed it first!


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

WTF is going on here?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

tomstruble said:


> ah Danny this world was never meant for one as smart as you my friend:shifty::thumbup:


lol tom.

I am just bustin on ya. Doesn't bother me. I'm just bummed the holiday weekend is over. I had a blast with my kids for four days! I blew off friday too. Finished a job on thursday and wasn't going to jump into any other job on a friday before a big weekend.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Ah let's see...brick layed like a soldier would be a sailor and i can't figure the other one:no:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> The only time I see brick painted is when it's VERY old and someone has painted it at some point. But never in NEW construction.


Oh yeah, people still paint brick in new construction. Several years ago I built a Nursery crop research station in McMinnville Tn (nursery capitol of the world, your shrubbery probly came from there). We laid the entire thing up with red utility size brick and gave it a primer coat and finish coat of white paint. The architects idea was to never paint it again, and let it weather naturally to expose the red brick thru the white paint. That was 15 years ago, I really oughta drive down there and see how it looks. 

Also, there is an upscale neighborhood in Franklin TN where painted brick is common.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

wow bert. I looked at the full size OP photo again, that WAVE is messed up. I think it got me all cross eyed just trying to figure out what is going on there. it almost looks like every row is WAY off there but I'm not sure. I am still shocked they are going to build a house like that and paint the brick.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shouldn't those roof returns (the proper terminology escapes me) extend out onto the face of the gable?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

tyvex is spelt wrong:clap:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Shouldn't that be Tyvek DrainBarrier behind the brick veneer?


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I know what's wrong,

The dozer to demo the thing and start over is missing :w00t:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

superseal said:


> Ah let's see...brick layed like a soldier would be a sailor and i can't figure the other one:no:


Right a sailor! and then what do you call a tilted soldier or sailor?

You can find it on the net, but does anybody know without looking it up? A tilted soldier or sailor.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

who knows what's behind the brick. i'm wondering what's going over the tyvek, siding? in just the middle or are they doing more brick up that center area.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> tyvex is spelt wrong:clap:


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

"cant" sailor - no way too crude :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

bert0168 said:


> Shouldn't that be Tyvek DrainBarrier behind the brick veneer?


Yep, looks like minus the weeps too! I guess they figure painted walls don't leak :blink:


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Personally I think this is the post modern approach to brickwork. Randomness brings artist types and musical "geniuses" fame and fortune why not brickies. THIS is the wave of the future, i'm not sure why you dullards are being so critical.....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> who knows what's behind the brick. i'm wondering what's going over the tyvek, siding? in just the middle or are they doing more brick up that center area.



Looks like some kind of stone on the pallets in the fore ground. Maybe _that_ will be from the same lot????


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

The perfect finishing touch would be a couple of colors of vinyl siding over the tyvek!!!!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

lukachuki said:


> The perfect finishing touch would be a couple of colors of vinyl siding over the tyvek!!!!


Yeah and a couple of rusted up Plymouth Reliant K cars with "Iacocca for President" bumper stickers on them in the front yard.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Looks like some kind of stone on the pallets in the fore ground. Maybe _that_ will be from the same lot????


That stone looks like pavers but with the rest of the look, why not throw them up there?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

bert0168 said:


> That stone looks like pavers but with the rest of the look, why not throw them up there?



Accent pavers!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: :laughing: :jester: :sad:


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

mudpad said:


> And what do you call a soldier layed tilted, such as over an arch? And what do you call a brick layed like a soldier, but with the flat side exposed? Anybody know?




Soap- What do I win?


----------



## masonlifer (Jun 10, 2007)

I recently saw a job like this in my area. It ended up being partially stuccoed with the rest being fake stone.
Mudpan, we generally call a soldier that's not plumb a drunken soldier.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the brick was meant to be painted the whole time, the sample can be seen above the stacked stone. I was only on one job like this and the brickyard sent out different colors from the yard to clear stock (I suppose) but the texture/size was the same and they weren't sanded. I don't recall if they still got cleaned (w/ SureKlean or 'acid')-probably so to clean it up.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

The answer your looking for on the question, 'brick laid at an angle over a window like a soldier' is called a jack arch if Im not mistaken.


----------



## rwa (May 6, 2009)

If the stone in the photo is for trimming the window, someone's got a problem.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

72chevy4x4 said:


> the brick was meant to be painted the whole time, the sample can be seen above the stacked stone. I was only on one job like this and the brickyard sent out different colors from the yard to clear stock (I suppose) but the texture/size was the same and they weren't sanded. I don't recall if they still got cleaned (w/ SureKlean or 'acid')-probably so to clean it up.


Thats the only explanation that makes sense.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It looks fine to me as far as the brick work, probably got a deal on the brick as commons.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> Soap- What do I win?


:laughing: Misread that one Soldier with the broad side facing out is a sailor. In school it was " Soldiers are skinny from marching and Sailors in the navy are fat from the gravy." Or something along those lines.

And I think what you mean by " a soldier laid tilted over an arch" is a rowlock if you mean a brick laid with the head exposed.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

I would think it is getting painted also. I have seen new brickwork painted before, Staples office supply stores often do that. I can't stand painted brickwork, new or old. The brick on that house could be stained to match but I do not think that was the intention or will it happen. The staining process is expensive.


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

that's a very unusual arch high up at the entrance - very flat. That's a hell of a strong rowlock to hold all that up 

Dave


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

OMG. That is shameful. If I where the HO there is just no excuse that I would accept from the homebuilder and mason. That's got to come down out of principle alone. Paint wouldn't suffice here.


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

If this was done by a trade school teaching blind kids to lay brick, then I give them a small break.....anyone else and it's a travesty......horrible-no excuses.....although I would like to hear what the mason contractor or gc have to say in their defense....I think the word you guys are looking for is "_*voussoir*_"......


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

What difference does it make? It is obviously going to be painted, and the brickwork itself looks fine so far as I can tell from the photo.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/merfam/174212265/

It is to be painted.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

what about the rows on the right side of that one window up top near the rake. the rows all look out of level and not installed correctly at all. 

TS, there's also no reason to make the brick above the arch tops the way they did. you can see from that far away how uneven the arched brick is.

paint is not going to cover up all the mistakes.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I see what you are talking about now, I didn't pay that much attention. Those brick are cut, so I would assume they did it on purpose for some reason, maybe just to incorporate a whimsical thing that would not be noticed 99% of the time unless it was pointed out to them. I actually do the same in almost all my home projects (although not my OD kitchen, I made that one very obvious). 


edit-I blew it up and it LOOKS like they are cut, but the rez isn't good enough to tell.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The address stone is wrong. It's supposed to be 7106.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sparky i swear i was going to say that:w00t:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

ApgarNJ said:


> what about the rows on the right side of that one window up top near the rake. the rows all look out of level and not installed correctly at all.
> 
> TS, there's also no reason to make the brick above the arch tops the way they did. you can see from that far away how uneven the arched brick is.
> 
> paint is not going to cover up all the mistakes.


 
i hear you Dan i woulda used flex j


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

It's possible the lighter brick was supposed to be speckled throughout the whole house. Mason's were never told so they just put the brick up however they picked from the pile. Paint test area was the GC's way of trying to salvage the job. 

Did I win?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Not unless the GC didn't visit the job for a week or two.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> sparky i swear i was going to say that:w00t:


 
Crap, so was I...... :laughing:

I really don't think it looks terrible, unless of course, it wasn't intended to be painted. But, seeing that there are at least 3 or 4 different brick collors, I'd imagine that was the idea from the beginning. I'd just like to know what they are planning to do around the windows, as there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of room. Maybe cultured stone corners?

I've worked on a few nicer, older estates that were built with concrete brick with all intentions to be painted. I was always impressed by the idea, cheap, strong, solid brick that held paint incredibly. I was there for either window or patio door replacement openings, and I can tell you that was some of the easiest "match" work I've done in my life. :thumbsup:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I bet they rip trim around the corners, azek or wood, not sure. Even if it gets painted, the work isn't great looking, those archtop cut up bricks would bother me forever if i was on that job. I wonder if they worry about the bricks coming lose with weight above since those archtops don't have a steel lintel/header above. That is why they need the soldiers.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

It's probably just my personal taste in play, but I love the look of brick and I think it's a travesty to paint it. What a waste. Painting real brick IMO should be only a last resort when you have to cover something up.

To plan it that way from the beginning???

To each his own I guess.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree. I love the right color brick untouched. A house that big and nice should NEVER be painted! Only going to be a maintenance nightmare down the road. What I don't understand is why, why not just order all one color brick and leave it? They just paid the mason to do the brick job and go through all that trouble to put it up and then they want to paint it. oh well. it's not my money or my house, the owners will regret it.


----------



## nailkiller1 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am curious how they are going to treat the windows(small space)

From a creativity and design perspective That is very inspiring
I have never seen random brick colors combined like that(not that I would have done it like that exactly) But the general idea gets my imagination going

Thanks for the pic


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

ApgarNJ said:


> I bet they rip trim around the corners, azek or wood, not sure. Even if it gets painted, the work isn't great looking, those archtop cut up bricks would bother me forever if i was on that job. *I wonder if they worry about the bricks coming lose with weight above since those archtops don't have a steel lintel/header above*. That is why they need the soldiers.


 
THey very well could have a "Speed Arch" above the windows, but if not, I don't think I'd cover them with wood.

http://www.speedarch.com/Steps.html

Don't get me wrong, painted brick wouldn't be my first veneer choice, but I can guarantee that the job isn't done yet, and that I've seen FAR worse brickwork than this house.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

My guess is wood trim, precast sills, and even though I hate to paint masonry, there are a lot of people who like the look. Hell, they are probably planning to stucco some of, and may plan on rocking the tyvek area. Personally the whole design is ugly, and painting the brick won't help or hurt it. I would like to know why they did the design on the upper right, that is not poor brickwork or an accident, it is too much work to do.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> My guess is wood trim, precast sills, and even though I hate to paint masonry, there are a lot of people who like the look. Hell, they are probably planning to stucco some of, and may plan on rocking the tyvek area. Personally the whole design is ugly, and painting the brick won't help or hurt it. *I would like to know why they did the design on the upper right, that is not poor brickwork or an accident, it is too much work to do.*


 
I noticed that same section as well, at least I think we're talking about the same section. I think it's mearly an optical illusion. Squint your eyes & I think you'll see just standard coursing.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I blew it up as far as possible and they still looked cut, but there is an optical illusion similar to that pattern.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I just put an envelope on the screen for a straightedge, and it's looks mostly "kosher" to me :laughing:


----------



## Ashcon (Apr 28, 2009)

The worst part is that if they paint the brick, 20 -25 yrs from now some new h.o. will think hey lets get all of that ugly paint off the bricks!:w00t:
That would be worth seeing. 
Hate to be the one quoting the paint removal.
Quick everyone write down that address so we don't get suprised!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

jomama said:


> I just put an envelope on the screen for a straightedge, and it's looks mostly "kosher" to me :laughing:


 It looks to me like it's pretty close, but maybe they had to do a little "covert ops" to get their coarse lines back in plane. The scattered brick detail is adding in a bit of optical illusion as well. If you stare at it long enough, the wall will start to wave like a flag.:laughing:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I stared at it and got cross eyed! lol


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

Diy!!??


----------

